# DIY Rear Mudguard



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

I made the front fender a while back and never bothered with rear one until now. The reason being the mud season and the spray from rear tire covering the rear mounted water bottle with an inch of mud in an instant. Got tired of cleaning it up for every sip, so I made this:









Got the idea after seeing some DH rigs with fairly similar rear mudguards. It'd probably work even better on full suspension bikes by keeping the mud off of the rear shock, pivots and maybe dropper seat post too? It doesn't give the rider any protection really, but I think getting a bit of dirt on you is just a part of the sport 

More pictures and a tutorial available on my website, here's a link.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Mine goes down to the chainstays, main function is to reduce gunk on my Switch pivot, also serves well to protect carbon stays from abrasion from stuff from tires. Does next to nothing to keep you clean, those Rattail fenders did more to keep you clean, they at least reduced the skunk stripe on your shirt back. Been meaning to take a pic, someday


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

A combo of that and a Topeak DeFender would work well.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I tried all kinds of crap, and IMO this is the only solution for a mountain bike.

https://www.themudhugger.eu/?geoip=skip

I live on Vancouver Island where it's wet 1/2 the year, and the MH keeps me dry/clean, and stops the mud from constantly spraying my dropper. Not DIY, but it is the best.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> I tried all kinds of crap, and IMO this is the only solution for a mountain bike.
> 
> https://www.themudhugger.eu/?geoip=skip
> 
> I live on Vancouver Island where it's wet 1/2 the year, and the MH keeps me dry/clean, and stops the mud from constantly spraying my dropper. Not DIY, but it is the best.


I think many people are going to agree with you on Mudhugger rear fender being the best one available. The design does look very functional, yet not too bulky. I'd probably get something similar if I lived in any wetter climate.

Their front fenders look really nice too!


----------



## Collossus11 (Nov 18, 2017)

allu said:


> I made the front fender a while back and never bothered with rear one until now. The reason being the mud season and the spray from rear tire covering the rear mounted water bottle with an inch of mud in an instant. Got tired of cleaning it up for every sip, so I made this:
> 
> View attachment 1160878
> 
> ...


Really nice and simple diy!!! nice bike as well:thumbsup:


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Collossus11 said:


> Really nice and simple diy!!! nice bike as well:thumbsup:


Thank you, much appreciated!  Yeah, I like it too and it has definitely served me well. It's not a fancy full Carbon bike, but it's still far more capable than I am haha


----------



## Special18 (Oct 2, 2018)

allu said:


> I made the front fender a while back and never bothered with rear one until now. The reason being the mud season and the spray from rear tire covering the rear mounted water bottle with an inch of mud in an instant. Got tired of cleaning it up for every sip, so I made this:
> 
> View attachment 1160878
> 
> ...


Nice! I want to try that on my front. I bought a Xtra-Dry X3 rear mudguard from Performance Bycycles in Fountian Valley, CA back 2000 for my hard tail Iron Horse Mountain Bike. Now I'm running it on my Stumpumper! The adjustable strap fits snuggly on the Manic X Fusion seat post, and you can adjust the fender to your preferred angle and tighten it in place with a multi-tool. You can get them cheap on Amazon.

I have to add that I have accounted for rear shock sag, but not for bottom out or use of full travel. In those scenarios the X3 could rub the rear tire.

https://www.amazon.com/X-Tra-Rear-B...ocphy=9032210&hvtargid=pla-436903381588&psc=1


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

Could you please re-post the link to how to make the rear mudguard? Thank you.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Booyahkasha - https://web.archive.org/web/20180303002935/http://engineeredandgeared.com/2017/10/03/do-it-yourself-mountain-bike-mudguards

The OG link redirects to the link above per the Wayback Machine.


----------

